# what point guard to draft



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

we all know that the celtics need a point guard. and there has been a lot of thought that the 16th pick is the way they will try to solve this problem.

the question is...who to draft. names most commonly mentioned are Hinrich, Ridnour, and Barbosa. But the point guard that i like is Reece Gaines. He can handle the ball and can pass real well, and likes to pass. But he is also a very big scoring threat. And he penetrates and dishes, something that celtics point guards have not done enough of. he is also a pretty good defender.

What are your thoughts about him? and who do you like for point guard?


----------



## LilhataNJD30 (Jun 3, 2003)

i'm gonna have to agree with you on this one, but what would be nice is if Mike Sweetney dropped to the 16th spot somehow and the celts were able to pick him up and then enter marcus banks or moore at 20 both pgs and both what the celts could use....... buuuut that's a longshot... so it all comes back to the right pg to select... and reece gaines would be an excellent pick.. playin at louisville under pitino the man was taught to play defensive ball like all players under rick are... him and walker would have an understanding with each other cause they learned from the same guys along with mccarty and delk... although pitino didn't work out in boston the guys he taught are doin well and the addition of gaines would add to the success


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

hata, your draft plan is also a good one, but as u said, the chances of getting sweetney at 16 are all but impossible. if they could get him it would be great, but chances are the top big men (bosh, kaman, lampe, and sweetney) will be gone at 16. and im not too big on the other foreigners, podkolzine and schortsanitis. so the best bet is to take a pg there, assuming one of the top 5 (ford, hinrich, ridnour, barbosa, and gaines) are available. and gaines is my guy.


----------



## Nomma (Jun 1, 2003)

What i would love would be for the Celts to get Barborosa at 16 and then at 20 Get Podzkin? the big Russian. There two of our biggest needs are solved in PG and C.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Gaines isn't a true PG.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

If available I want Barbosa, from what I've heard he's a great distributer. Also I don't want a tweener, a 6'4 PG who isn't a real PG just a guy who's not tall enough for SG and can't distribute the ball, all he can do is shoot.


----------



## Nomma (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> CR


The attachent isn't working for me for some reason.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

Nomma he was posting me the pic so i could make it my avatar. So if you can't open it just look at my avatar.


----------



## Nomma (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> Nomma he was posting me the pic so i could make it my avatar. So if you can't open it just look at my avatar.


My bad. I thought it was something to do with the thread. Sorry.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nomma</b>!
> 
> 
> My bad. I thought it was something to do with the thread. Sorry.


No problem man. Also I'd like to welcome you to the forum and the Celtics forum. Hopefully you will be a regular poster here.


----------



## Nomma (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> 
> 
> No problem man. Also I'd like to welcome you to the forum and the Celtics forum. Hopefully you will be a regular poster here.


Thanks. I'll try to be. I tried out Celtic-nation.com and it was pretty bad. 

From reading everyone's posts here it seems like people are very rational here and think out responses very thoroughly. Compared to some other boards on the internet.

If anyone has a chance go to this site for very good football talk.

www.kffl.com/forums/?PHPSESSID=c8f8d4e662d54015cee4d4834c8a356b

I'll be in the Pats forum.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What attachment?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nomma</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'll try to be. I tried out Celtic-nation.com and it was pretty bad.
> ...


Nice site, it would definitly be good to make a bond between us....


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Gaines isn't a true PG.


that is a good point. but i still like him, i think he can do the job. But i also think Barbosa, Hinrich, or Ridnour can. I'll probably change my mind on who my favorite is numerous times in the nex 3 weeks before the draft. And as long as we are able to get one of them and arent screwed out of a top point guard, i think ill be happy, or at least satisfied.


----------



## kit2les05 (Jun 3, 2003)

yall should grab a point guard with a mentality to pass first, but can shoot the 15 footers and 3's on occasion. bremer looks to shoot alot. the celtics need someone who can get walker and pierce touches at least everytime down court. the pg situation obviously killed yall in the nets series.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I would really like to get Barbosa. I would even consider trading up to get him if we had to. Same with Sweetney. If we dont get one of them I'd go with Ridnour. I'm not interested in Hinrich at all. Then with #20 we can fill another hole or take a gamble on a euro or a high schooler. Ebi, Outlaw, Pavlovic or Varejão. Or we could take West, Banks, or Moore to be more on the safe side. I'm not interested in Pavel Podkolzin anymore. I think hes a scam. I dont think he will be there when we draft anyway.

So thats my draft plan. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BleedGreen</b>!
> I would really like to get Barbosa. I would even consider trading up to get him if we had to. Same with Sweetney. If we dont get one of them I'd go with Ridnour. I'm not interested in Hinrich at all. Then with #20 we can fill another hole or take a gamble on a euro or a high schooler. Ebi, Outlaw, Pavlovic or Varejão. Or we could take West, Banks, or Moore to be more on the safe side. I'm not interested in Pavel Podkolzin anymore. I think hes a scam. I dont think he will be there when we draft anyway.
> 
> So thats my draft plan. Let me know what you think.



I agree w/ the Barbosa idea, and then we need a big guy, a PF tha can rebound and hopefuLLy push 'toine to the SF........


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well considering that the Sonics, Magic and Warriors have picks ahead of you, TJ Ford + 3 nice guards are going to be gone. IMO it will be Hinrich, Ridnour and Marcus Banks, because Reece Gaines is nothing more than a mediocre point guard. He may even drop to 2nd round.

So that leaves you with 2 picks, you wanna take a center in one and apoint guard in another. *The good thing is that Utah, Phoenix and New Orleans* are between your picks. NO and Phoenix have franchise pg's and Utah will have Andre Miller. So with the #16 pick, take Nick Collison, and if he isnt there hopefully you'll have Podkolzin or Sofoklis to back you up. Collison will have an immediate impact, other 2 won't. Or if ainge is willing to dish out money go with Varejao and his expensive contract buyout.

And with the 20 pick, Barbosa will have fallen to you guys. The Celtics team will have significantly improved. :yes:


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

i think with the 16 pick we draft a point guard (Barbosa, Ridnour, Hinrich, Gaines) or if we get lucky and sweetney falls to us we have to take him.

with the 20 take a big guy. schortsanitis looks good to me, he might be there, west or collison would also be good.

if we end up getting sweetney and another big guy with those two picks, trade next years second rounder for this years (a deeper draft). the bulls have 3, they may be willing to part with #45. with that get a troy bell or another point guard. or, if wiht the first pick we get a pg, and baby shaq falls to us at 20, get a second rounder and take answondu-amadi or brian cook, and leave baby shaq in europe for one more year. or we could use the second round pick on a keon clark like malick badaine, and leave him with his german club for a year.

finally, after the draft is over, try to find another jr bremer by getting the best undrafted pg.

thats my plan for now, im likely to change it by the draft, and please tell me what u think, i welcome your praise or criticism


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ESPN Insider said that the Celtics are taking Marcus Banks (promised), and he's been pulled out from the Chicago workouts.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> ESPN Insider said that the Celtics are taking Marcus Banks (promised), and he's been pulled out from the Chicago workouts.


If that is true, then Ainge has made his first BIG mistake.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

This is good if it is true because they have seen the guy workout and he can play.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I dont think we will take Banks with #16. I think someone else will slip to us and we will take em. You never know what can happen on draft day. I just hope the C's dont say this is our guy, and not work anyone else out. Then they would get real messed up.

Can someone post the insider thing here. I wanna see what they said.


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

if the celtics like banks good. but im not sold on him. theres a good chance we get one of the other pgs to fall to us at 16, and i would rather have one of them. if not, i dont want banks at 16, he is almost guaranteed to b there at 20, but with teams like phoenix(looking for a center) and new orleans and utah (trying to replace pj brown and karl malone, respectively) theres much less of a chance of on of the big guys (schortsianitis, collison, and west) being there at 20. so if banks is our guy, wait til 20.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*NO NO NO.......,*

i think we don't get banks, i'm not too high on him, and as BIG JOHN sed, this wud be Ainges' 1ST BIG [email protected]


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Marcus Banks*

Here is the latest rumor concerning the rumor

"Speaking of UNLV's Banks, word is he is skipping the camp in part because he already has received a guarantee from an NBA team. The team? Boston. One Celtics source told Insider that while they like Banks, there is no truth to the rumor. Still after Boston did the same thing with Kederick Brown a few years ago, you have to wonder if there's fire near that smoke."

The Globe is also reporting that there is a huge Celtics contingent in Chicago, including Ainge, Wallace, Papille, etc.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Well considering that the Sonics, Magic and Warriors have picks ahead of you, TJ Ford + 3 nice guards are going to be gone. IMO it will be Hinrich, Ridnour and Marcus Banks, because Reece Gaines is nothing more than a mediocre point guard. He may even drop to 2nd round.
> 
> So that leaves you with 2 picks, you wanna take a center in one and apoint guard in another. *The good thing is that Utah, Phoenix and New Orleans* are between your picks. NO and Phoenix have franchise pg's and Utah will have Andre Miller. So with the #16 pick, take Nick Collison, and if he isnt there hopefully you'll have Podkolzin or Sofoklis to back you up. Collison will have an immediate impact, other 2 won't. Or if ainge is willing to dish out money go with Varejao and his expensive contract buyout.
> ...


I like your thinking! Why use a pick on 16 that you can get with 20. I would like to get Collison at 16 and Barbosa at 20. Sweetney would be a perfect match for the C's. West might be nice.

I could go on and on. The fact is that there are at least 20 players in the draft that would greatly improve the Celtics. We just have to try to get a couple of them.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Marcus Banks*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Here is the latest rumor concerning the rumor
> 
> "Speaking of UNLV's Banks, word is he is skipping the camp in part because he already has received a guarantee from an NBA team. The team? Boston. One Celtics source told Insider that while they like Banks, there is no truth to the rumor. Still after Boston did the same thing with Kederick Brown a few years ago, you have to wonder if there's fire near that smoke."
> ...


Something is fishy about Banks. He is the type of player that needs to go to the predraft camp to try to move into the first round. Perhaps the C's pulled a Kedrick move and said he does not need to go because he is their man.

Banks would not be bad but Boston could do better. Ford, Ridnour, Hinrich, Gaines, and Barbosa are all better points and one of them will be available at the 16 and probably the 20.

Maybe the Celtics have a plan in the works to trade down and like the idea of getting Banks in the second round.

We will all have to wait and see.


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: Marcus Banks*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> 
> Maybe the Celtics have a plan in the works to trade down and like the idea of getting Banks in the second round.


that could be a possibility, but i think banks will go in the late 1st at least, so if they trade down they need a mid 20s pick to get him, and get some1 else in the second


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

*Marcus Banks*

Here is an article about the Marcus Banks rumor. Thought you might be interested

http://www.lasvegassun.com/sunbin/stories/births/2003/jun/05/515176193.html


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Marcus Banks*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> 
> 
> Something is fishy about Banks. He is the type of player that needs to go to the predraft camp to try to move into the first round. Perhaps the C's pulled a Kedrick move and said he does not need to go because he is their man.
> ...


It is a huge gamble for Banks to skip Chicago unless he knows he will go in the first round. It's all about the guaranteed money. The second round isn't worth much. You are better off going undrafted, because then you are a free agent and can sign with any team.

Of course it may be a ploy to make teams think he is worthy of the first round. And he avoids the risk of playing himself right out of the first round if he does not do well.

I see that both Troy Bell and my man Jermaine Boyette had excellent first games in Chicago.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

Well it looks like we won't be getting Barbosa or Pavel. they are having great workouts along with the up and coming Troy bell and Luke Walton. That would be great if they could take Bell, but at 20 he may be a reach. I'm hoping they can still get Barbosa, but it looks like they have no shot atgetting Pavel.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> Well it looks like we won't be getting Barbosa or Pavel. they are having great workouts along with the up and coming Troy bell and Luke Walton. That would be great if they could take Bell, but at 20 he may be a reach. I'm hoping they can still get Barbosa, but it looks like they have no shot atgetting Pavel.


When and where did you hear about Babs?


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> When and where did you hear about Babs?


ESPN Insider said he's been impressing some scouts and they think he'll be drafted around 11 or 12


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> 
> 
> ESPN Insider said he's been impressing some scouts and they think he'll be drafted around 11 or 12


That sucks big time.


----------

